# The IBS Group Announces New Book IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEThe Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group Announces New Book IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions_The essential handbook - comprehensive coverage and advice presented through the words of actual IBS sufferers_Toronto, ON (PRWeb) April 2, 2007 -- The IBS Self Help and Support Group announces today that it is launching IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions, published by iUniverse Inc. and receiving iUniverse's Publisher's Choice designation. IBS Chat is co-authored by Jeffrey D. Roberts, M.S.Ed., President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group and Dr. Barbara Bradley Bolen, Clinical Psychologist and author of the widely acclaimed Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions is a compilation of the best of the best posts to the Bulletin Board of the on-line Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help and Support Group, (http://www.ibsgroup.org). In an organized and easily accessible manner, IBS Chat offers a wealth of practical strategies for managing symptoms, information about a wide variety of treatment options, and insight into the effect that IBS can have on a person's life. Filled with advice, support, and reassurance, IBS Chat is an invaluable resource for anyone who suffers from this devastating intestinal disorder."Jeffrey Roberts and Dr. Barbara Bolen have done a remarkable job of compiling key comments, from all over the world, about IBS and the functional GI disorders. The information is well-organized, readable, and informative. I believe this book also helps to provide emotional support: the reader learns that he or she is "not alone" during those times when the symptoms are distressing or difficult to manage," explains Dr. Douglas Drossman, Medical Director, UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders.Through discussion of the realities of IBS and the effects of drugs, foods, exercises, and therapies, IBS Chat takes what is a complex disorder and offers comprehensive, enlightening, and most importantly, hopeful strategies for gaining control and improving quality of life.About the AuthorsJeffrey D. Roberts, M.S.Ed. is recognized world wide as the voice of the IBS community. In addition to running the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help and Support Group web site, Jeffrey works tirelessly as a patient advocate, in close collaboration with sufferers and health care professionals. He holds a Master of Science in Education degree from Medaille College.Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D. is a Clinical Psychologist with a private practice on Long Island, New York. She received her doctorate from Hofstra University and has over twenty years of experience treating adults who suffer from depression, anxiety disorders, and chronic health problems. Her CBT approach to managing IBS symptoms prompted her to write her first book, Breaking the Bonds of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A psychological approach to regaining control of your life, which was published in 2000 by New Harbinger Publications.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group The IBS Self Help Group is the premier Internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 20,000 members.The IBS Self Help Group (ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chat boards, blogs, news and articles, videos and podcasts, book list and store, medication listings, testing, diagnosis and treatment, research study listings, penpals and support groups.About iUniverseiUniverse provides individuals a simple, fast and affordable way to publish, market, and sell fiction and nonfiction books. The company is one of the largest book publishing companies in the United States. iUniverse eliminates the necessity of massive print runs, dramatically shortens time-to-market, and gives authors control over when and how their works are published. iUniverse publishing programs are endorsed by industry leading author organizations, including the Authors Guild and the ASJA. iUniverse is a proud member of the Association of American Publishers, Publishers Marketing Association, and Small Publishers Association of North America. The company's major investors include Warburg Pincus and Barnes & Noble.About IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and SolutionsFormat: 6 x 9 Paperback, 532 pagesPrice: US$31.95ISBN: 0-595-39827-8Published: January-2007Available online at amazon.com and barnesandnoble.comMedia Contact:Jeffrey D. Roberts, M.S.Ed., President and FounderIrritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help and Support Group203.404.0660http://www.ibsgroup.orgBarbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D.516.454.6921###


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Hello everybody,Some of you may remember me from when I used to be the co-moderator of the CBT and Hypno Forum. For the past several years I have been working behind the scenes with Jeffrey Roberts to put together a book based on this Bulletin Board. IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions is a book written by you and for you.For those of you who have been active members of this Board for quite some time, your posts may have been included in the book and you can tell everyone that you have been published!For those of you who are relatively new to the Board, IBS Chat will help you to quickly find the essential, road-tested, strategies that this Board is filled with. Please let any other sufferers you know about this valuable resource. As evidenced by the recent discontinuation of Zelnorm, until a cure is found, the information and strong sense of support that this Board offers is crucial.Congratulations!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IBS Chat shares insights from all of us - sufferers just like you reading this right now from over the years - You can find out what has been helpful - or not so helpful - in treating and understanding IBS from the lay person's point of view. I plan to display and talk about my copy at an IBS hospital workshop this month, and of course, point to my entries!Congrats to Jeff and Dr. Bolen on this insightful book that shares our thoughts - the journey of real IBS sufferers - with others.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just out of curiosity are there chapters? Maybe those could be listed perhaps?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks Marilyn for your supportive note and link to the table of contents.Here are a few links to read some more pages:View Introduction View Chapter 1Jeff


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

Is it possible to get this book in the U.K??


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Twinks*,Yes, you can order through amazon.co.uk.http://www.amazon.co.uk/IBS-Chat-Real-Stor.../dp/0595398278/Jeff


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

This is truly a wonderful book! Being relatively new to both IBS and to the IBS Bulletin Board, I have found it to be an extremely valuable source of information and comfort. At first glance one may wonder why one needs to read this book when the Bulletin Board is already right here. However â€” as soon as I read into the first chapter, I immediately realized that it can be an indispensable companion to navigating the enormous repertoire of collective knowledge and wisdom accumulated throughout the years on this site. Like many newcomers I was timid about posting my questions at first. And when I did post, I often found later on that there were already a number of previous posts asking the same question â€” even now, it is still a little difficult for me to find the most relevant information on this huge website where so many members are posting multiple messages on a daily basis. This book has organized the selected postings in a very thoughtful way and answered so many of my questions and concerns. It covers a wide range of topics, from if it is indeed IBS, to how to treat and live with IBS, to how to deal with related health and social problems. It has chosen and presented the best of the best. The invaluable experiences of, coping strategies by, and advice from fellow sufferers have been such a wealth of resource and enlightenment. My personal favorite is the chapter on Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) and Hypnotherapy. I was especially touched by the conversations in the CBT section where irrational thoughts were confronted with numerous helpful thoughts. So many of those irrational ideas are mine, too. And I really appreciate those who posted alternative and better ways of thinking.I am also truly appreciative of the great sense of emotional support that I found from reading this book. There are so many times when I feel such empathy with those who have shared their experiences and such strong connections to their real life stories. These heartfelt posts have given me so much courage and hope. They have also represented us as living, feeling, and thinking fellow human beings who are much more than merely the sum of the lists of our symptoms.In addition, I also find the signatures at the end of the book irresistible â€” they remind me of the honor of meeting with so many amazing people on this site from all over the world. Thank you so, so much for putting this book together â€” and â€”Blessed is the influence of so many true, loving human souls on so many othersâ€¦


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thank you Cherrie for your wonderful comprehensive review. You have articulated beautifully many of the reasons why Dr. Bolen and I wanted to capture the postings on the BB and write this book.We're so glad you have found the book so useful.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

For those in the New York City area, this Barnes & Noble store just received some copies of *IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions*.Barnes and Noble Book SellersUnion Square33 East 17th StreetNew York, NY 10003212-253-0810Directions to the store*IBS Chat* is located on the 3rd floor in the Health section. They will be happy to put a copy on hold for you if you contact them at the number above.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

For those in the New York City area, Dr. Barbara Bolen and myself will be at the Barnes & Noble store in Union Square on May 21, 2007 from 3:30pm - 4:30pm on the 3rd floor. We would be very happy to meet you and sign your copy of *IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions*.A donation will be made to the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD) for each book purchased at this Barnes and Noble store.Barnes and Noble Book SellersUnion Square33 East 17th StreetNew York, NY 10003212-253-0810Directions to the store*IBS Chat* is located on the 3rd floor in the Health section.IFFGD is a nonprofit education and research organization that addresses issues surrounding life with functional GI and motility disorders. IFFGD helps improve care by enhancing awareness, educating and promoting research into treatments and cures for digestive disorders. Anyone wanting additional information can call IFFGD at 414-964-1799 or toll-free at 1-888-964-2001. Their Web site can be accessed at www.iffgd.org.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Thanks to all who visited the Barnes and Noble store in NYC - Union Square and purchased their own copy of our book. *IBS Chat* is being displayed on the 3rd floor in the Health section and on the main floor in the New Paperback section. Just 7 copies remain in stock in this store. It was very gratifying to see our book displayed so proudly in such prominent locations. Thanks to Barnes and Noble for their support.Pictures from our book signing in NYC on May 21, 2007.


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a question about your book...I like audio books so that I can listen while I am on the computer, etc. Is your book coming out in the audio format, preferrably the unabridged CD's. Thanks . GadJett


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

GadJett,An audio format is not something that is planned right now as we believe the book is a great tool as a reference guide and likely would not read very well in an audio forum.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Jacqueline Gaulin (Gastro Girl)Digestive Health Center ManagerRevolution Health"...If you want support information in book-form--IBS Chat contains the best and most commonly asked questions (with answers). I've read much of the book and I will say it offers a wealth of practical strategies for managing symptoms, information about treatment options, and insight into the impact IBS can have on someone's life. Just like you'll find on the IBS group's website, IBS Chat is filled with advice, support, and reassurance. You'll be blown away with how much help and info you'll find within these pages and online at the IBS Self Help & Support Group."Blog entry: Posted on 04:33PM (EDT) on 2007-06-25http://www.revolutionhealth.com/blogs/gast...h-ibs-tap--5277


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

For those in the NYC area, the Barnes & Noble store in Union Square has only a few autographed *IBS Chat* books remaining.Barnes and Noble Book SellersUnion Square33 East 17th StreetNew York, NY 10003212-253-0810Directions to the store*IBS Chat* is located on the 3rd floor in the Health section.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Jeff, I am just seeing this thread! Can I still order the book from the internet? I'd love to own it!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Absolutely! You can purchase it from Amazon.com or Barnes and Noble.com.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We are very pleased to report that IBS Chat: Real Life Stories and Solutions has now been designated by our publisher iUniverse, as Readers Choice







.The iUniverse Reader's Choice designation recognizes authors who have achieved both editorial excellence and sales success. Authors reach the Reader's Choice level after receiving the Editor's Choice designation and selling 250 copies of their book.Thank you to our members and readers for supporting this book.Jeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

50% Discount if purchased by midnight November 29, 2009!Spreading holiday cheer just got a little easier with a festive deal that only iUniverse authors can give to their friends and family. For this weekend only, buy any paperback or hardcover book from the iUniverse Bookstore for 50% off the Web site price!This weekend-only bookstore discount comes to an end at midnight Nov. 29. Use the code *FAMILY1109* in the checkout process when you purchase the book.http://www.iuniverse.com/Bookstore/BookDet...d=SKU-000035855


----------

